# 8 SOF Soldiers Injured



## Kaldak (Sep 14, 2017)

Sure hope everyone comes okay in the end.

8 Injured at Fort Bragg


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2017)

4 fatalities, a triple-amp transported to local facility then airlifted to UNC-Chapel Hill.

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 14, 2017)

Jesus.

Not to thread drift, but I was just about to file this:

15 Marines injured, 5 critically, after vehicle bursts into flames during training at Camp Pendleton – Orange County Register

It seems as if we are losing more men to training than we are to actual combat activities.  Fuck.

CAMP PENDLETON — Fifteen Marines were injured and five were in critical condition at hospitals in Orange and San Diego counties, after an assault amphibious vehicle burst into flames during a training accident Wednesday morning, Sept. 13, at this seaside military base, officials said.

Marine Corps officials are investigating the cause of the accident that injured members of the 3rd Assault Amphibian Battalion. The accident is the second-largest multiple-injury incident in the last two years at the Marine Corps base.

Five other Marines are listed in serious condition, one in stable condition, and two have minor injuries, said 1st Lt. Paul Gainey. Two other Marines were being treated for unknown medical conditions.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2017)

The stud transported to UNC passed away.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 14, 2017)

Damn, rest in peace men


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace. Prayers out to all touched by these mishaps.


----------



## CDG (Sep 14, 2017)

Way, way too many training fatalities lately.  RIP Warriors.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2017)

16 plus years of war while holding the budget is starting to take it's toll.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 14, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> The stud transported to UNC passed away.



Hate, but not rightfully directed at you, doc.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> Hate, but not rightfully directed at you, doc.



Understood, amigo...


----------



## Centermass (Sep 14, 2017)

Update: One Special Forces soldier killed, seven injured during demolition training


----------



## Grunt (Sep 14, 2017)

Truly saddening! Rest In Peace, Warrior!

Prayers out for the recovery of the injured!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 15, 2017)

God damn it. Rest easy brothers.

M.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Not to thread drift, but I was just about to file this:
> 
> ...



The video will kick your ass.

Marine injured in AAV fire gets promoted while in the hospital





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207800999022579


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The video will kick your ass.
> 
> Marine injured in AAV fire gets promoted while in the hospital
> 
> ...




OUTSTANDING!!. I hate it when the dust kicks up around the keyboard.


----------

